# Beginning Beekeeping Class - Ithaca, NY



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

*Beginning Beekeeping Workshop
Presented by the Finger Lakes Beekeeping Club*​
*with generous support from the Cayuga Nature Center​*
Learn about honey bees and the joys of beekeeping, and network with beekeepers of all experience levels. Our speakers each have decades of personal experience with bees and beekeeping, and all enjoy sharing their love of the hobby!

*When*: Saturday, February 7, 2015 from 9:00am to 3:00pm. Registration starts at 8:30am.

*Where*: The Cayuga Nature Center, 1420 Taughannock Blvd Ithaca, NY 14850-9510

*Registration details:
*
Pre-registration: $15 (FLBC Member) or $20 (nonmember)

On-site registration: $20 (FLBC Member) or $25 (nonmember)

To register online with a credit card, click here. To pre-register with a check, download this form. Preregistration ends on January 31, 2015.

*Workshop Topics
*
Morning topics are held seminar-style, with a break in between. After the speaker finishes, you will have an opportunity for Q&A.

*Basic honey bee biology*: an overview of honey bees and how they live, forage, navigate, make honey, and survive from year to year. Speaker: Linda Mizer

*Hive equipment and hive types*: an overview on the basic hive equipment available for hobby beekeepers. Speaker: Lesli Sagan

*Getting started with your bees*: How many hives should you have and why? Where do you put them in your county or on your property? Where do you get equipment? How to you get bees? What happens when you get those bees? Speaker: David Hopkins

*A year in the bee yard*: What should (or can) you do with your bees and when? Speaker: Peter Borst

*Frames - the foundation of a good hive*: how to assemble the key component of a hive, as well as maintaining your frames to help insure a healthy bee colony. Speaker: Robert Kozlowski​
Participants will receive a copy of Penn State Extension's Beekeeping Basics beginner's guide.

_We will have light refreshments during the workshop. We recommend you bring a brown bag lunch.
_
And more!

This year, we will raffle exciting door prizes (including a package of bees ($110 value). In addition, representatives from Hungry Bear Farms will be on-site to equip you!

Questions? Contact Shelley Stuart ([email protected])


----------

